# crypt? id please.



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

I got this plant from a freind but never knew what spieces it was anyone know?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a small Cryptocoryne ciliata.


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the quick responce if I was going to sell a few what should I ask i dont think it is going back in my big tank after the new aquascape, thanks again.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

A pot of C.ciliata from Florida Aquatic Nursery goes for around 6 bucks at my LFS.


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks alot so like 3 bucks each would be fair.


----------

